# The inside of the House at the Dead End



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/thehouse.htm

I just uploaded all the interior shots of the house that I decorated for the party. ( At least that's why I tell everyone I decorate it so much!)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

More great shots Ghostess. Love the bucky in the tub!


----------

